# 3 videos - Bottesini virtuoso bass solos.



## PostMinimalist (May 14, 2008)

PostMinimalist said:


> I've been busy lately learning some solo pieces. The plastic midi piano is always a pain but I have tried to either use less rubato or 'tamper' with the tempo tool in the midi file.
> 
> So, Here I am in my room infront of the webcam giving it bilio. Please tell me what you think. I'm not fishing for compliments, I'd like to hear some harsh stuff so I can improve on the work I've done so far.
> 
> ...


----------



## Sid James (Feb 7, 2009)

Thanks for that, I listened to the first one, and I think you captured that song-like style of Chopin's music which Bottesini captured so well himself in that transcription/fantasy. I enjoy double bass music and am thinking of buying THIS naxos disc...


----------

